# St. Joe Outing February 9th, 10 ??



## Spanky

Ben, right now its been booked full, but one guy is kinda on the fence, he has to find out about work schedule first. He will let me know by this fri. If he cannot go you are first on the list....best I can do Do not dispair though, I am sure there will be other boats looking for crews like last time! 


I''ll get back with ya ben, just in case which day were ya thinkin?


----------



## lay_z_boy

I am trying to talk my fiance into going for my b-day present. We would probably show up for the 9th. She's real eager to catch fish and I would really like to get her into some steel. If there's a spot on someone's boat for the two of it I would appreciate it. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## FisherOfMen

Lazy Boy's fiance here. I told him we could do anything he wanted for his birthday, and he's chosing to spend it with you mugs for some reason or another!  I'm happily obliging and will be accompanying him for the weekend, if that is indeed alright with all of you fine fisherpeople. I look forward to meeting those of you he speaks so highly of, and those of you he doesn't. Heh. Just teasing. I hope to learn a lot and maybe catch a fish or two. Haven't caught any in a long time. Oh yeah..and just to clear things up so there aren't any misunderstandings, I didn't chase him down. I just laid out the bait, set the hook, and then it was just a matter of reeling him in.  Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## lay_z_boy

Apparently somebody's been paying closer attention than I thought. I'm so proud of you. Unfortunately, now I have to watch what I say on here. 

And for the record I can only think of one person I've talked bad about, and he's banned from this site now.

P.S. If you notice, this fish didn't fight very much. He came willingly to the net.


----------



## Whit1

Careful Lay_z_boy, takin' gals fishin' is a like playin' poker with 'em. They claim to have no knowledge of the game and then haul in pot after pot until the poor menfolk are broke.....LOL!....(just kidding)

FisherOfMen: You would be very welcome. I fished with some of these guys once and, quite frankly, a lady's lovely looks and features would be a welcome addition. Some of these guys have the face only a mother could love. Me?......Nah!


----------



## mwtroll

SFK YOU KILL ME MAN.
I ALWAY LOOKED AT IT
AS A LIVE TRAP YOU CAN
GET IN BUT YOU CAN`T 
GET OUT.

CAPT. DAVE


----------



## mwtroll

I HAVE A OPEN BOAT FOR SAT. PM ME FOR SAT.FRIST COME FRIST SERVED LET ME KNOW AND ILL PM YOU BACK THANKS


----------



## Whit1

I'll be in Berrien Springs on Saturday evening. Looking for a boat ride for Sunday and Monday.


----------



## FisherOfMen

Well Whit.....I'll try and do my best to bring some beauty to the party, but I'm not sure how much I'll add to the group.  And I wish it was as easy as you said to bring in some of them fishies. I would love to be raking them in by the potfulls. I wouldn't mind showing up a few expert fishermen or two.  I'll probably end up catching nothing, which wouldn't bother me too much. As long as I was having fun, it wouldn't bother me at all. Well......maybe a little. Heh. Nobody likes to go home empty handed.


----------



## lay_z_boy

If you want to show some experts up, then you've come to the wrong place. I've read that there are no experts on here. 

I can already tell that I'd better not hand my pole over to her. If she catches more than me she isn't gonna let me forget it. Oh well, if she likes it, maybe she'll start dragging me to the river. I'd have to pretend to put up a fight if that happens.


----------



## rookie1

I would also be interested in a spot on a boat Sunday and Monday if possible.


----------



## Shoeman

There might be a shortage of boats, but as I stressed at the beginning of this thread, there are shorefishing opportunities.
The dam and the skinny side are easily waded and usually hold fish. That's where I've done most of my fishing, even in the boat.


We could cut our trips into am/pm and give others a shot at a boat ride.
Monday may be the stinger. I have contacted Rodeo. He's working on his wife and should be available. That would generate an additional 2 seats for Sun/Mon. 

Bruce, I could be very generous and take your wife-to-be in my boat. After all, I'm very harmless.


----------



## rookie1

Shoeman, are the dam and the skinny side that you were referring to near the campground?


----------



## Shoeman

Yup, actually almost within walking distance. There is parking at the dam and at the bridge. (Bus 31)

Last time we had too many boats, let's play it by ear. I'm still waiting to hear from a few guys with boats.

Erik, are you still planning on one day?


----------



## rookie1

Cool, I didn't realize that everything was so close. I'll be buying some waders this week.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Is the river easily wadable? How busy will it be as there is a walleye tourney on the river that weekend? I might be doing the wading thing unless I can get the boat running. Still working on her. 

If I do fly fish, any suggestions for tippet size/strength? 

thanks,

ben


----------



## lay_z_boy

Ralf, the funny thing is that I would trust you with her. However I had better keep her with me. I'm starting to get all geeked about this, I haven't gone fishing since I started working 2nd shift in the beginning of Nov. That's way to long for someone who fished all the time in the summer.


----------



## Rodeo

I'm in for the 10th and 11th. Shoeman, let me know what we need for the two day as far as food/beverages. I look forward to the outing.


----------



## Spanky

Myself and MWTROLL will be sharing a cabin at shamrock for sat night. The snoring machine will be heard for blocks I am sure!

Thay said there was 1 cabin left 

Ralf, thanks for organizing this outing, you are doing a great job! I still have firewood left from last outing I will bring!If there is anything else let me know. I hope to be using the fish cleaning station a bit more this outing!


----------



## Shoeman

Salmon Slayer, most of the "upper" near the dam down to Shamrock is wadeable. As far as flyfishing it, you might want to resort to C&D methods, unless your fishing the Dam. I have seen guys use floating line with a bobber. (indicator lol) The water has been very clear.

Rodeo, when do you plan on getting there?


----------



## Gone Fishing

OK, I asked the question tonight about the outing to the family. The good news is everyone (wife, son & black lab) all would like to go. Bad new is, I don't have a clue. Is there a place that might welcome the dog (some type of cabin)? I have all kinds of equipment but not sure what I need for this type of fishing ( I'm a LSC guy). I Have a 15 ft. aluminum boat. Will that work? What kind of anchor (I only have a Danforth & mushroom). I have plenty of crankbaits and spinners, should I leave those at home? I don't want to make it sound like I don't know anything about this type of fishing, but I really don't have much experience. I have only fished single eggs and spawn and an occasional spinner but I'm looking for advise from people that know whats going on (will a spinning rod and 10 lb. line work). Point me in the right direction and we might just catch a fish. My son is exicited about the posibility of catching a good trout in the river. Also, my wife will probably not fish so my 8 yr. old son and I would be happy to take somebody with us but don't count on us finding any fish (HELP SPLITSHOT/SHOEMAN!) I didn't read all the above posts, maybe these questions have already been addressed. If you have any advise. please PM me or post so me and others that need help can get out acts together. Thanks John


----------



## stelmon

John,
I will try to help you as much as I can and know but shoeman and the other guys owuld know the most. SOunds like you are headed in the right direction. A 15 footer is probably right on the target. Do you have a motor? Anchor, I believe 90 lbs is the best, I could be wrong here. 10 ft spinning reel would be good. As far as lure, 2 weeks ago fish were hitting spawn, crank baits that were gold/black gold/orange(i think) and flat fish that were balck and gold. Don't worry about not catching fish. No matter what you will have a ball and not regret it. fish are just bonus I hope your son hooks up with a really big steelie like me!









So shoeman and others, how did I do?
Please forgive me if I gave any wrong info!

[email protected], neither did I. Why don't you try it?


----------



## Spanky

Now thats a nice picture Stelmon.I bet the chicks really dig yer buddie next to ya with the tight bibs on! 

Gone fishin, I believe one of them cabins would be perfect for a family of three, better call to see if there are any left.

Shamrock park is 616-473-5691. In earlier posts, they were described in detail, and they are 45 dollars a night.
also 40-45 lbs of anchor should be enough for a 15 ft boat, bring at least 50 ft of rope. I have some sash weights around here if ya wanna borrow them for the trip. They make great anchors.

As far as the techniques and tackle, I would say, shoeman, splitshot or SFK would be good bets for acurate info. 

Hope to meet you and the family.
P.S. If the wife wants to go with us, I'll make one of the guys stay on shore! Especially if she has food/treats for the captain!


----------



## Water Wolves

Where is everyone meeting? I don't know the towns you're talking about cuz I'm kinda new to Michigan. Live in Battle Creek. Where do you put in and where is the shore fishing? 
I have a solid old Minnesota Lund with a 25 hp Evinrude that is stored at a coworker's place right now. I inherited it from Dad, who was the king of all pike fishermen in Minnesota, God rest his soul. Got to put the plugs back in, lube it up and get it running and maybe I can bring it to the next outing.
Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks, guys.

Water Wolves


----------



## Shoeman

Hmm, all these questions.

First off, we're all staying in Berrien Springs at Shamrock Park.
There are only 3 cabins within the park and all should be occupied by us. I'm staying in Lot 59.
There is a launch inside the park. You're guaranteed to run into some of us.

As far as tackle:
Thankfully, the Joe is very forgiving. Any spinning outfit will do.
Spawn, Plugs and spinners will all have their day. The easiest approach is to anchor above a given hole and drop back your baits and lures. Mid Winter fishing is a waiting game. Patience is the key. 
I prefer Willy's worms, Hot n Tots and Wiggle Warts. Anything gold will get you fish. 
Spinners fished deep into slower pockets will also take some, but I usually wait until the water warms for this method.
This time of year, I fish off current and behind obstructions. Holding fish are rarely found in fast water. Gravel waves are a prime spot, since they offer a current break and allow food to be spotted as it drifts by, without the fish having to exert too much energy.

Off course I didn't cover all the bases, but this should get anyone started.

WW, sound like the ideal rig for all our rivers.
Get your self about 45 pounds of chain and some type of anchor system.

GF, 10 lb will work, but you will need some lighter leader material.
6 is good, but if the water clears up, you may need to drop down to 4. 
Bring your cranks

Hope this helped.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Thanks so much everyone! I don't usually beg this bad but if I'm going to do this, I want to at least have a chance at a fish. Sounds like I have equipment to do this with the exception of a anchor (only have traditional styles). Now if we can find a place to stay nearby that will accept the lab, we will be all set. I left a message at the Shamrock, but haven't heard back yet. Thanks again! John


----------



## STONE FLY

hey shoe, do ya think that 4hp would push me upstream there.sounds like a big river.i`m gonna try to make it, probably bring my tent.my babydoll cleaned out my fridge, and didnt know what the spawn was,when i noticed, it was too late.i hate when that happens.........


----------



## StumpJumper

OMG! Shoe did you say 6lb! Holy crap, 4lb! I thought 12lb was the minimum lb test that would haul a steelie in!


----------



## StumpJumper

Even plug rods need smaller leaders so the plugs will run correcly. Some of them anyways. He he I bet when you run those plugs on leaders they pick up more fish then the plugs wired on direct. Fish can see those lines in the clear water. Dirty water doesn't matter.

Sorry I'm just one of those ultra light freaks!


----------



## unregistered55

Set the Drag Light and play that fish....That is what it is all about!!!!!


----------



## StumpJumper

AMEN!


----------



## Shoeman

Mike, that 4 horse will do fine on your boat. It's small enough and doesn't draw that much.

I'm glad I didn't mention my desire to fish with 3lb leaders. 

I only do that when the conditions call for it and the captain is willing to chase my fish.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Is anyone bringing their wives/girlfriends to the outing. My wife is coming but will probably not fish. We are staying in one of the Shamrock cabins and Shoeman has her worried about the quality of the accommodations. She might not want to sit around there all day while I'm fishing. Just wondering if anyone has a similar situation. We will be there Friday night through early Sunday afternoon. Thanks, John
Also, if she doesn't want to fish, I would be able to bring someone on the boat (15 ft. aluminum/25 HP). As of now, it's just me and my 8 year old son Paul. Beware, I'm a novice at best on the river.


----------



## stelmon

LOL @ SFK. Already have done a report on the basics of salmon fishing!


----------



## broncbuster2

ok shoeman i just found out that the friend will be commingwith me........if we cant get a ride thats ok we can fish from shore...

quix myself and the friend spent today at the PM........no fish were harmed by any of us.........LOL. this was my 2nd time on this river and even though we found no fish...it was a fantastic day with a good friend and, ummmmm,#1 son....that is one beautifully senic river. 


I/we will only be able to make it for the day, sunday


----------



## rookie1

The weather forecast says it is going to be in the high 30's and partly cloudy for the weekend.


----------



## thousandcasts

I'm fairly new to this site but not the Joe...wouldn't mind getting out and hitting the
skinny side. Where do you gents usually meet up?

Steve Hutchins
The Fish of a Thousand Casts...tales of mischief and mayhem in the great outdoors. August 2002, available in hardback, paperback and e-book.


----------



## Whit1

1000Casts,
Welcome to the site. Take advantage of fishing with these guys on the St. Joe this upcoming weekend. You'll have fun, learn about fishing steelies, and be amazed at some of these fellows.
I sent you an email about your book. Is that your book?


----------



## knockoff64

Hey Steve, you put your real name on here? Uh oh! 

How ya' doin Man, hows the elbow?

I have been itchin' to get down there to meet more people from the site! I'm not sure I'm gonna make this one however! 

If you can make it, By all means do! Shamrock park in Berrien Springs is the homebase. I'm sure you'll get more info from the folks organizing this.

These are a bunch of great people, good times are a gaurantee, which is what counts anyway!!!


----------



## thousandcasts

Knockoff,

My elbow hurts like heck but what can ya do? Stop fishing...HA!

 

I'm not sure I'll get down to the Joe this weekend, but I may try. I used to live down there 
and I haven't seen some of my old fishing buds in a while...used to be my home river...I miss her!

Been up here at The Grand lately?


----------



## mich buckmaster

Went down to the river today and it pretty high and muddy. I hope by this weekend it will settle down. 

That freezing rain and little snow really made a difference. Last time I was down it was fairly clear, but fast.


----------



## rookie1

I pulled a map from Mapquest and it says that it is about a 3 and a half hour ride from Dearborn. Does anyone know if this would be a fairly accurate time? I want to make sure I'm there on time Saturday.


----------



## Shoeman

Rookie, it's 215 miles for me. (East side) 
In a car, it can be done in a little more than 3 hours depending on traffic. Mostly E-way


----------



## mwtroll

Hello gents and lady
Im sorry but myself and spanky have fished this river for many yrs.
The joe is a good river to fish but we have found out that the lowest lb test we use on spawn is 8lb and that is a leader.We use 10-12 lb test on main line the winter fish are a slower lot the any other time of the yr.plug rods have anywheres from 12-17 lb test on them.frist of all the reason is we don`t want to lose our plugs to these fish some time you can`t replace them.i know most of you guys shore fish and driff.if you use 10-12lb you retrive most of your rig back if you use a dropper use 4-8 lb test so it will break off frist. We all have our own opinons on line test and this is only mine.so don`t get mad just take it for what you can.

PS stelmon the guy next to you in the pic.
looks like hes a lady killer you just may fine
yourself getting some of them girls from 
showing that pic.


CAPT. DAVE


----------



## Whit1

"PS stelmon the guy next to you in the pic. 
looks like hes a lady killer you just may fine 
yourself getting some of them girls from 
showing that pic."

MWTroll,
Optomotrist: Specialist in optometry which is the measurement of the range and power of vision. He/she is involved in the profession of examining the eyes and measuring errors in refraction and of prescribing glasses to correct these defects.

Obviously your refraction is WAY outta wack and ya need some prescribing!!.......LOL!


----------



## Shoeman

Dave, you're absolutely correct about the Joe. Leader diameter is not critical. You guys still enjoy the off color water.
Most other rivers have been influenced by zebra mussels and with 8 or 10lb you will not hook many fish, do to the clarity of the water.

You didn't bust my chops.


----------



## StumpJumper

Ahha! Now the truth comes out, you don't want to lose your plugs! LOL, that's understandable. They are definately too valuable to leave in a 20lb steelies mouth! 

My knowlege is pretty much based on open water fishing. You guys are the river Captn's and I don't doubt your knowledge one bit. I was just trying to suggest when the water is clear as glass, you'd benefit from running a little lighter line. That's all. Especially on your spawn bouncing rods.


----------



## Spanky

when them steelies see my tasty gob of steely eggs bouncing downstream, they don't look at my line, they quickly look to each side to make sure no other steelies are gonna rob them of the treasure! Then when the coast is clear, they just sit behind it an take in the smell and beauty of what I have offered them.A couple more bounces and they just can't stand it, a slight turn of the nose and into they go, slurp, and just head back to where they were at before they seen it. The comes the ..............hookus interuptus!.... I can hardly wait. I better go tie bags for mornin.

Did I mention, I have tomorrow off!


----------



## Shoeman

Reading your post, reminds me of sailors at a bar.


----------



## unregistered55

I wanna go today...not Sat!


----------



## mwtroll

Hay i do have to agree with spanky i have the day off to and im going fishing to and i can`t stand it much longer the THROB OF THE ROD IN MY HAND. Line screaming the head thrashing maybe even clear water then in to the net and nothing but NET.


PS and it will be a big fat hen. need the eggs he

CAPT. DAVE


----------



## JasonTheOutdoorsMan

i went by the Joe today, the river is still high and muddy. i am not sure if i will be able to make it yet, but if not good luck to you all and save some fish for me.

Jason


----------



## stelmon

I am going to stay home from this one guys. Low on cash right now and need to start paying off my dad. HOpe you all have fun. SFK, catch a fish for me. Your due for a nice one

I'll get the spring outing going!


----------



## stelmon

Hey SFK, were going to have show showers sunday, that should be interesting! 

Sorry, just had to do that!


----------



## Shoeman

Perfect

Let the games begin and the whiskey flow


----------



## unregistered55

Someone have a STIFF DRINK poured for me when I get there....


----------



## Guest

47 on Saturday????? Got my Hawaiian lulu ****s packed, and my flip flops. Bought some little umbrellas to put in my drinks.


----------



## Shoeman

Just found a post of browns and steelies off the pier. 

Bring some heavier weights, in case we try it on Monday


----------



## stelmon

You guys are killing me. Please take some pics of the peir if you do!


----------



## Erik

Well I'm about all ready. I'm 2WD'ing it so I hope the launch isn't too icey. See yous guys in the AM. I'm leaving at 4:30 and hope to get to the day break cafe by 6:00. Who knows I might even be hungry by then
Ready or not steelies here I come!


----------



## unregistered55

Cool Erik! I just wanted to make sure you knew Ralf, SFK, Jimbos and I won't be there til Later Sat. We are leaving Ralf's house at 4pm...I haven't been following the Thread too close so I am sure Others are meeting there Tomorrow (Sat) morning...Save some fish for us!>>>>>Don


----------



## Spanky

Erik, do not worry about the launch. I will probably be one of the last to launch after we all meet, just to make sure all the boats and crews get in the river without problems. It is not supposed to be too cold tonight so I wouldn't worry. I have 4 WD and a nice long strap.If needed, i will hook my truck to your trailer and back it in for you or anyone else! Anything for free beer 

I just got my speedo out of the dryer for tomorrows balmy weather. I think it shrunk a little but, Do not fear. Alot less beer tonight has made me feel "OH so much slimmer" 

I hope to find a 35-36 degree water temp in the morning.To bad shoe, sfk , jimbos, and N.O. are gonna miss the spring day in Feb.We will see you guys when you get there, look for me at the fish cleaning station! 

See the rest of you all at the day Break Cafe after 6 in the morning.The rest of you who are staying home, take care of the site.I will report on sunday after Jeff Gordon begins another nascar ass kickin season!!!


----------

